# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  Sptbox deluxe 16.3.7 released!!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*  ** First IN WORLD GT-I9152 Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-C3313T Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-S7710L  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-C3312R  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-I8262B  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-I9505G  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-I9508  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-I9082I  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-I8552B  Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD SCH-I959   Flash/Unlock/IMEI/MEID * First IN WORLD SHV-E250S  Flash/Unlock/IMEI * First IN WORLD SHV-E250L Flash/Unlock/IMEI * First IN WORLD SHV-E250K Flash/Unlock/IMEI* ** First IN WORLD GT-S6812I  Flash* ** First IN WORLD GT-S7898  Flash* ** First IN WORLD SCH-J021  Flash* ** GT-I9500 Flash/UNLOCK* ** GT-I9505 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK* ** GT-I9502 Flash/DUAL IMEI/UNLOCK* ** GT-S6802B Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK* ** SGH-I747M IMEI/UNLOCK
* SGH-I747 IMEI/UNLOCK
* SGH-T999V IMEI/UNLOCK
* SGH-T999 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK* ** SGH-T889 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* SGH-T889V Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK* ** SGH-I337M Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* SGH-M919 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK* ** GT-E1207T Flash/Dual IMEI/UNLOCK* ** 75 GB NEW File Upload* **  Second Support area Opened Middle east and europen client recommend use  this one for fast download asia and america can use old one*    *T999-T889-I747-I747M-T999V Procedure:*  ** Put Phone Download mode* ** Connect Usb* ** Select Modem Port*  ** Press Reset Default Efs*  ** After phone reboot *#7284# select uart pda and qualcomm settings dm+modem+adb*  ** *#9090# select uart*  ** Connect Rj45 mark unlock and imei then press factory mode*  *I9500 Unlock Procedure :*   ** First Root Phone* ** Mark Unlock Connect Phone in Adb Mode to usb*  ** Press Spt Mode* ** Then Factory Mode with uart*   *E250S/E250K/E250L  Procedure:*  ** First Flash to phone with support area file* ** Reset Default Efs* ** Then Factory mode*    *Alternative Download Link 1#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Alternative Download Link 2#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *P.S: Some File Still uploading its will take 24-48 hours*    *SPT TEAM*  *B.R*

----------

